# Wall/ ceiling speakers?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

In our new house the previous owner left the speaker cable in the 2 corners of the ceiling ( cables go back to the tile location ) anyone know any links to a small set of speakers or a website? Nothing fancy but hope they might be able to wire into my back of tele or my sound bar? 

Many thanks


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

Richer sounds


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi.

Depends on your budget. If you're looking for "nothing fancy" then something like this probably isn't what you had in mind......:argie:

http://www.hifigear.co.uk/roksan-darius-s1-loudspeakers.html

Richer Sounds is a good bet.

Happy listening.

Andy.


----------

